# Seekarte für Magellan explorist



## Otti der Ossi (5. Februar 2011)

Moin, Moin,
wer kann helfen?
Einer meiner Kumpels hat sich ein Magellan eXplorist XL ersteigert. Leider hat er vergessen, dass er dazu auch noch Seekarten braucht. Leider sind die Karten MapSend BlueNav XL3 Europe XLG11X NORWAY NORTH-WEST und XLG12X NORWAY SOUTH-WEST wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen (Er hat wohl schon mit Schlageter vom Echolorzentrum telefoniert).
Hat evtl. jemand eine Karte, die er abgeben würde?
Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob man in dem Gerät auch eine Kopie der Karte verwenden kann?


----------



## franco04 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Seekarte für Magellan explorist*

...nach meinen Erfahrungen klappt es mit einer Kopie NICHT, besitze selbst die beiden Originale und habe es ausprobiert...

F.


----------



## Kunze (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Seekarte für Magellan explorist*

Hallo Otti!

Habs mal verschoben zu GPS und Kartenplotter. :m

Kopieren geht definitiv nicht. #h


----------



## Sockeye (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Seekarte für Magellan explorist*

Hi,

Die Seekarten sind nicht übertragbar. Sie sind an die SD Karte gebunden und funktionieren nur auf dieser.

Ich hätte noch eine original XL3 abzugeben Süd-Norwegen, Süd Schweden und westliche Ostsee. (VB 50€)

Ich brauche sie nicht mehr, da mit den aktuellen Magellan Geräten (Triton und eXplorist x10) man sich einfach Seekarten kostenlos erstellen kann.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Otti der Ossi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Seekarte für Magellan explorist*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die Seekarten sind nicht übertragbar. Sie sind an die SD Karte gebunden und funktionieren nur auf dieser.
> 
> ...


 
Bitte halt sie mal fest. ich werde meinen Kumpel sofort informieren. ich melde mich dann wieder.


----------

